# What is your opinion on hybrid cichlids??



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

I would like to know what everyones opinion is on hybrid cichlids.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't do it. A humongous family of fish with thousands of species that are healthy, predictable and breed true. Absolutely no reason to mess with crossbreeds. There is a perfect natural fish for everyone. Go find it before it goes extinct from habitat destruction and hybridization (humans are connecting water and destroying species). If you "make" it, it won't breed true and you will never get another one. 

Cichlid hybrids are usually fertile so care must taken to avoid accidental ones as a few generations of mixed blood with take a nice strain to an ugly brown fish.

I totally understand that some breeders see hybrids as the only way to make money in cichlids as they are too easy to breed and your customer soon becomes your competition. Flowerhorns are like lottery tickets. People breed millions of fish and cull most of them in hopes of getting one with some rich Asian guy's name across the side in kanji. They breed toward a moving "ideal" fish. I expect in time, they will end like those bubble-eyed, double-tail monster goldfish. I understand, but I don't approve. In the tanks and ponds devoted to a fish that will die off in one generation without constant culling, you could conserve hundreds or thousands of endangered fish. The thing is, there is no profit in it because only the stupid hybrids have been hyped and most people don't know most wonderful cichlids exist. I see this as disheartening.

If someone tells me how much they like their "blood parrot", I groan and think, you would've really loves a real, healthy cichlid that could close its mouth and move gravel around and won't die of bloat the first time it eats too many frozen worms at once.


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Love it! I have pisted this on two forums to get peoples opinions and answeres and i think yours is the best. I agree 100 percent i would want an oscar over a $1000 flowerhorn anyday.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

*listed not pisted lmao


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you do not want to know my opinion on the hybrid cichlid or many other species that are cross bred.....nor would you want my opinion of those that purchase them...


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Then i def prob dont want to know your opinion on the ppl that breed them and sell them. Im the same way.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

In all honesty I had not thought of it when I first started but then began to care and have opinion after learning more about them. In the past I purchased them and was unaware but was soon alerted to the problems and issues they cause.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

as i always say....it is akin to crossing a human being with a warthog....


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hybrid=mutts


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

no. mutts are crossbreeding lineages of the same species. Think interracial marriage. Hybridization is crossing species, think human + gorilla. Pineapple sword + red velvet sword, mutt yes, hybrid no. mutts are generally healthier than purebred. Hybrids can have weird birth defects and unpredictable temperaments.


----------

